# Village Mire haunt sign



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I made this at the Mass Make and take on Saturday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not too bad for an old guy! J/K


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice, great work

Hope i can still do that at your age Ha Ha


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... guys your age still do props?

(JK.. nice job!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome sign!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great Chris. I still haven't finished mine. Some old guys aren't as motivated as others I guess.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Old haunters never die...They just make another corpse.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice sign, I really like the font!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Really great - the font is awesome!


----------

